# Spell Checker Function Reminder



## kitchenelf (Jun 1, 2009)

We have so many new members I thought I would mention this again.  We have Spell Checker available in every post you make.  The reason to even do a spell check is for when people need to search something here.  If something is spelled wrong it won't be found.  Just click on the link above.  If you have any questions please ask.  It's too easy not to use.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Jun 1, 2009)

Or you can use Firefox instead of Explorer, it has a spellchecker function on by default.  Most of my misspellings are because I was too lazy to go back and change them


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 1, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> Or you can use Firefox instead of Explorer, it has a spellchecker function on by default.  Most of my misspellings are because I was too lazy to go back and change them



It's funny you said what you did.  I initially wrote that a lot of us use Firefox and have an add-on spellchecker.  Then I erased it!  You wrote it for me again.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Jun 1, 2009)

Glad to be of service   Even if unintentional


----------



## Scotch (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting theory, but I don't see it on my computer. 

In the regular reply box, I have remove text formatting, bold, italics, underline, color, insert link, insert image, wrap (quote) tags around selected text, increase/decrease size, and switch editor mode. 

In the advanced reply box, I have the same things plus font, size, smilies, attachments, undo/redo, alignment, numbered lists, billeted lists, remove link, insert e-mail link, wrap code around selected text, wrap HTML tags around selected text, and wrap PHP tags around selected text. 

There is simply no icon or menu item for spell checking, not in the upper right or anyplace else on the screen. 

I'm using Firefox 3 running under Vista 64BIT SP2, if that makes any difference.

What am I not seeing?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2009)

You don't see it with Firefox.  When I used IE it was there all the time and I used it.  When I switched to Firefox, it disappeared.


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 1, 2009)

Scotch said:


> I'm using Firefox 3 running under Vista 64BIT SP2, if that makes any difference.
> 
> What am I not seeing?



In Firefox, you should see misspelled words underlined in red. You can then right click the underlined words to get a list of suggested spellings.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't matter none no how. I don't never misspell nothing. 

Click Me.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jun 1, 2009)

I did not know that was there. Or at least didn't pay any attention. I'm a real bad speller and that will help. Thanks. I had to download something or other from CNET but hopefully that will do it.


----------

